# sponsors



## 2-Swole (May 10, 2006)

Can someone help inform me how the sponsorship programs work?  I am an experienced lifter and am in very good shape for someone who's all natural at this point (not 4 long).  As u guys no supplementation and all is expensive and I read this deal on MuscleChemisty.com where they are offering sponsership to bodybuilders of all levels.  I have never competed but I think I might one day.  So Im wondering if there is some type of deal where you wear the companies apparel to the gym and u know giv them some free advertisement and they hook u up with some supplements or discounts or whatever.  If something like this is indeed out there I don't wanna miss the boat!  Thanks,
           swole


----------



## Big A (May 27, 2006)

Real sponsorships are very hard to get. You have to be a pro and even then you have to be marketable. There's tons of pros out there looking for sponsorships, so why would supp companies be interested in non pros?


----------



## 2-Swole (May 31, 2006)

How did u get urs?  Did you just seek them out and send em some pics or somethin and how did they work out for u?


----------



## healthfreak (May 31, 2006)

2-Swole said:
			
		

> How did u get urs?  Did you just seek them out and send em some pics or somethin and how did they work out for u?



he most likely earned it through knowledge of the sport and experience in competitions.


----------

